# Underrated Skyscrapers



## windowsoftheworld

Which buildings get paid dust by the skyscraper lovers?


IMO, ICC is pretty underrated.

















The facade reassembles some sort of fish scales and they reflect the light so beautifully.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love that one^^

IMO the Ryugyong Hotel is by far the most underrated skyscraper in the history of Earth, and most of its hate comes not from its design.










The Verizon Building in NYC is hated by quite a lot of people, not sure why, though. It looks better than other buildings from the 70s. And at least it has windows unlike other telephone towers. With a clean, I think it would look great, again.









The Bank Of Georgia building in Tbilisi is also pretty underrated. A lot of people dislike it, but I find it extremely beautiful.

















Would the Greenland Center in Nanjing be considered underrated?


----------



## windowsoftheworld

^^ The USB looking building? I'd say it's considered ugly as opposed to underrated.


----------



## Quall

Cheung Kong Center, HK










8 Shenton Way, Singapore










8 Canada Square, London


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Cheung kong is amazing:cheers:


----------



## archilover

ICC look very great!


----------



## Paperyostrich

I'd say the Bank Of Georgia building is definatly one of the more beautiful peices of communist architecture. It's one of my favorites


----------



## Kanto

>


This is an incredible building, I love it :drool:


----------



## KillerZavatar

The most underrated in the world must be Abraj Al Bait. Largest complex in the world and currently second tallest building, but a reputation that does not seem remotely fair, considering it is unique and just representive for the city as nothing else could be.

Another building that i think is underrated is Nanjing Greenland or Zifeng Tower. It is one of my favorite buildings and one of the few buildings that feature a huge spire that fits perfectly to the overall design. :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

In my opinion the most uderrated building in the world is 432 park Avenue in NYC. Many people dismiss it but its innovative dimensions and wondefull cladding make it one of my favorite buildings :cheers:


----------



## Kopacz

Kanto said:


> In my opinion the most uderrated building in the world is 432 park Avenue in NYC. Many people dismiss it but its innovative dimensions and wondefull cladding make it one of my favorite buildings :cheers:


Were there any close-up renders of the 432 ? The only pics I've seen were either extremely basic (box with windows) or overly reflective (evening shot).


----------



## datoriprogram

Kopacz said:


> Were there any close-up renders of the 432 ? The only pics I've seen were either extremely basic (box with windows) or overly reflective (evening shot).


I found this, don't know how accurate it is. The lack of renders makes me a bit nervous of the outcome.










I'm a fan of the GM HQ. I know many people think it's ugly:


----------



## Kanto

Kopacz said:


> Were there any close-up renders of the 432 ? The only pics I've seen were either extremely basic (box with windows) or overly reflective (evening shot).


The render I posted is the best I could find of the building. Here are some others:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The last one looks cool and futuristic, hope it looks like that.


----------



## cloud32

^^ Futuristic? Looks like a bad 70s box to me (and I normally like the basic 'box' design), just stretch a little...

One I consider underrated is Montevideo in Rotterdam:










http://www.abt.eu/sitemanager/images/spagina1_10(1).jpg










http://en.rotterdam.info/data/organisation/12347/large/Montevideo-134244574194.jpg










http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/66939215.jpg

And Pan Peninsular in Canary Wharf:










http://www.henrywiltshire.co.uk/data/development_images/development_14_1.jpg










http://images2.gnomen-europe.com/a4c009f1130941551dfd93953ec97939/large/1465.jpg


----------



## windowsoftheworld

KillerZavatar said:


> The most underrated in the world must be Abraj Al Bait. Largest complex in the world and currently second tallest building, but a reputation that does not seem remotely fair, considering it is unique and just representive for the city as nothing else could be.
> 
> Another building that i think is underrated is Nanjing Greenland or Zifeng Tower. It is one of my favorite buildings and one of the few buildings that feature a huge spire that fits perfectly to the overall design. :cheers:


100% agree, Abraj Al Bait is incredible.


----------



## Denjiro

^^ +1!


----------



## Beny!

The yacht club tower in Panama City-



Ly_Khan said:


> YC5 por Viktor Bedoya, en Flickr​





Dr Drums said:


> Yacht Club, lunes 21 de mayo:
> High Dynamic Range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Dr Drums





CHI3 said:


> Foto por Gabo Reyes:


----------



## soup or man

In my opinion, these skyscrapers are the definitive in 1980's office tower design. Sleek, modern, sharp, clean, corporate are words that I would use to describe the Wells Fargo Center. It's not fancy nor is it adorned with setbacks and mullions or any other decoration but at the same time, what draws you in is it's versatility in it's design. Is it a rectangle? Is it a triangle? A trapezoid? It's all of those things. A very nice piece of architecture that is often overlooked in the eyes of architecture buffs. A beautiful building inside and out.









http://www.bergoiata.org/fe/Los-Angeles/Wells Fargo Building_4_LA.jpg









http://www.digital-images.net/Images/LA_Architecture/Bunker_Hill_Wells_Fargo_KPMG_0650.jpg









http://www.insecula.com/PhotosNew/00/00/11/83/ME0000118306_3.jpg









http://c0056906.cdn2.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/59301.jpg










http://www.you-are-here.com/los_angeles/wells_fargo.jpg









http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/.a/6a00d8341c630a53ef01538e107214970b-800wi











http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2544/4433899376_7c9a88c932_o.jpg


----------



## 1Filipe1

i think 432 park will be a beauty great renders kanto never saw some of those


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Just because it's a box doesn't mean it's not going to look futuristic.

I don't believe in '60s/70s' architecture. Only 'international style' since it's the name of an architectural style itself. The words 'box' and 'dated' mean pretty much nothing to me, as I think any style is welcome at any time period. 'Boxes' should still be built, and gothic should still be built. As long as the building looks good, it's fine.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

^^ :applause: These ravaging modernist maniacs go over board at times.


----------



## Sarcasticity

I think Bloomberg Tower is underrated. Its beautiful but tends to be forgotten


----------



## alonefrv1505

in the VietNam have a tower is building a symbol of : Bitexco Financial Tower !


----------



## Denjiro

The BFT is indeed one iconical skyscraper located in Saigon/Ho Chi Minh City.
It symbolizes a lotus flower, but many people don't like its design. Some say it looks like a watering can and others often complain that it's really stretched out.
IMO, this is my favourite skyscraper!


kt said:


> Hongkietown


----------



## Denjiro

Another underrated one is the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower in Hanoi, a supertall complex consisting of three towers.
It's the tallest building in Vietnam and IMO it's a very classy complex.
People always say that the tower is too massive and fat.
But the complex fits Hanoi's skyline perfectly. 

Some nice shots featuring this tower:

Untitled_Panorama1 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_4983 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_4081 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_4106 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

More...

DSC_4296 by komasuvn, on Flickr

vc1 by komasuvn, on Flickr

DSC_5156logo by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## Kanto

^^ It looks very good :cheers:


----------



## Sergei Dekker

Dongguan TBA Building. 289 meters. if this had been 11 meters taller it would have been more known on this forum.


----------



## dochan

the Concourse, Singapore is very underrated...


----------



## Denjiro

Kanto said:


> ^^ It looks very good :cheers:


Thank you. :cheers2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One of the most underrated supertalls (underrated as in least known, not hated) is the JP Morgan Chase tower in Houston.


----------



## Kanto

^^ That's a beautiful building :cheers:


----------



## Beware

soup or man said:


> In my opinion, these skyscrapers are the definitive in 1980's office tower design. Sleek, modern, sharp, clean, corporate are words that I would use to describe the Wells Fargo Center. It's not fancy nor is it adorned with setbacks and mullions or any other decoration but at the same time, what draws you in is it's versatility in it's design. Is it a rectangle? Is it a triangle? A trapezoid? It's all of those things. A very nice piece of architecture that is often overlooked in the eyes of architecture buffs. A beautiful building inside and out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergoiata.org/fe/Los-Angeles/Wells Fargo Building_4_LA.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digital-images.net/Images/LA_Architecture/Bunker_Hill_Wells_Fargo_KPMG_0650.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.insecula.com/PhotosNew/00/00/11/83/ME0000118306_3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://c0056906.cdn2.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/59301.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.you-are-here.com/los_angeles/wells_fargo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/.a/6a00d8341c630a53ef01538e107214970b-800wi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2544/4433899376_7c9a88c932_o.jpg


^^  *I Love THESE ' Bad Boys ' !* (formerly known as Crocker Center) These towers are, unapologetically, corporate and majestic. Their dramatic placement, sleek geometry, and towering height commands attention without dominating the scene..... These towers possess the essence of an Armani suit..... SEXY!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

by sunghuy

Moi Center in Shenyang is another supertall that's rarely mentioned, but it looks great and wouldn't even look bad at the WTC site!


----------



## Highcliff

thatoneguy....my cute pony....
why do you like so much ryugyung hotel?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's just that cool.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

dochan said:


> the Concourse, Singapore is very underrated...


It looks ugly from afar, but up close it's really interesting. :applause:


----------



## Highcliff

thatoneguy....
I didn't know you like pyramid buildings....
so....do you also like fiesp building in são paulo?

















http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetura/rino-levi-em-cores-edificio-da-21-12-2001.html

and....what do you think transamerica pyramid in san francisco?








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:SF_Transamerica_full_CA.jpg


----------



## Highcliff

dochan....
the concourse in singapore reminds me edel trade center in são paulo....








http://www.edeltradecenter.com.br/edel.htm


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those look good especially Kingkey


----------



## Quall

BoA Plaza is stunning :drool:


----------



## Kanto

Citic plaza is incredible :drool:


----------



## World 2 World

*The Troika - KUALA LUMPUR*



rizalhakim said:


> The Troika has received the Royal Institute of British Architects (RIBA) International Awards for architectural excellence!!





archilover said:


> DSC_2085 by archilover2, on Flickr





tanpadia said:


> 20120718_145242 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20120718_144252 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## windowsoftheworld

^^Despite looking abstract, there's a big sense of symmetry. Lovely towers, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Highcliff

I also liked...glass very well combined with concrete.....


----------



## master-chivas

yeahh those troika towers look pretty cooL!


----------



## RegentHouse

China World Trade Center Tower III in the capital:









Here's a treat for ThatOneGuy, the Citigroup Tower in Shanghai:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The first one is nicer :|


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Q1 in Australia seems to be less talked about


----------



## Alemanniafan

BMW Headquarters, Munich, Germany. In German it's called "BMW-Vierzylinder", the "BWM-four-cylinder" Opened 1972 just before the summer Olympics in Munich and has been listed as a protected building in 1999. 

















































































all pictures above from http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/









(source: http://www.7-forum.com/modelle/bmw_m...ale_1203-b.jpg)

The building is 101 meters high and has a very interesting construction with the floors having been assembled on the ground and then "pulled up" so the upper floors were finished before the lower ones.

I personally don't think it's really one of the worlds most beautiful or spectacular buildings, yet it certainly is a very unique and interesting one with a great design which, with it's four very technical piston like looking cylinders, impressively implements the owners corporate identity into the architecture. A building that in a way really does kind of look like some sort of an engine and which sucessfully creates a nice looking local landmark.

By the way, this building was also filmed in the original Rollerball sci-fi film from 1975 as a company headquarter.


----------



## Kristian_KG

Highcliff said:


> what?.....really?
> are the foundation done already?
> I didn't know that....
> by the way....
> why do you underrate tuntex sky tower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.allaboutskyscrapers.com/property/tuntex-sky-tower
> 
> is it too ugly?


very underrate ...I like it


----------



## Highcliff

bank of america in new york is a little underrated








http://www.finalarchitecture.com/2010/07/18/platinum-leed-skyscraper-architecture-new-york/

pearl river tower and the pinnacle are little underrated








:cheers::cheers:

aon center in chicago is little underrated









tianjin world finacial center is little underrated








http://skyscrapercenter.com/tianjin/tianjin-global-financial-center/
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The tallest skyscraper in Canada, First Canadian Place is quite unspoken of, alongside its dark formal neighbours, the TD Center and the scarlet piece of skyscraper art (Scotiabank Plaza) next to it. Even the gold-clad Royal Bank Plaza is unmentioned.

But look at all the ugly green-glass condos blocking it hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Fountain Place, Dallas

Images by Plinko on Skyscraperpage
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=152594


----------



## Gendo

ThatOneGuy said:


> 432 park reminds me of this 'futurist' style, that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in Barcelona looks cool. By far the best skyscraper there.


How so? It looks nothing like anything in that shot.

As was already stated, 432 Park Ave. looks like a boring skinny 1970s international styled box that had no real artistic thought put into it at all. At the very least I would hope they alter the design of the building to give it some kind of decorative crown. Then it would at least be tolerable to look at. 

Also, I'm sure that will be a fun building to live in the top third of whenever gusty hurricane force winds strike the area. It may earn itself the nickname The Vomit Tower. :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Actually it does, quite a lot except it's not as ugly as the buildings in the picture. 

The rest is yet another comment from someone who thinks that architecture is only details *yawn*
You want a tall thin building with a crown? Dubai has a lot of those...


----------



## Kristian_KG

*Capitals City or City of Capitals in Moscow!*

One of these two towers named "Moscow" is 302 meters tall and it is first supertall building(skyscraper) in Europe!


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
kristian kg....
I am sorry...but I think it is underrated because naberezhnaya is much more attractive....








http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0027581

by the way
I think antey 3 in ekaterinburg is the most beautiful tower outside moscow and it is little underrated....








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446308&page=8


----------



## Ternarydaemon

master-chivas said:


> This is definitely underrated outside Mexico/Lat.Am. : Torre Mayor, in Mexico city, mostly because of its not impressive height (225mts), but due to the soil in this is a masterpiece of Architecture and Engineering.
> 
> As a matter of a fact, it's the safest place in Mexico city during an earthquake, and its structure and foundations could hold a building 3times taller than the Empire State Building in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> cheerzzz


One of the safest buildings in the world. Is would be safer to be at its top floor during a 8.8 earthquake than on street level.


----------



## The seventh shape

Bayoke Tower 2 in Bangkok is very underrated IMO.


----------



## archilover

The Troika Kuala Lumpur by Norman Foster


the_troika_by_chippedmug-d5a8bf9 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


troika01a by atifnadzir, on Flickr


03 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


05 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


troika04b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


02 by atifnadzir, on Flickr​


----------



## Paperyostrich

Some truly awe inspiring buildings on here. Until this thread I had no idea most of them even existed!


----------



## sunnyy

really amazing...


----------



## hunser

The one and only... The General Electric Building aka 570 Lexington Avenue... 195m & 50 floors. 

it doesn't get much better than this.... *CLICK HERE* to get high! 


General Electric Building von Karon auf Flickr


New York 2009 - General Electric Building von Jorbasa auf Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:570_Lexington_Avenue_(General_Electric_Building)_002.jpg



The General Electric Building, 570 Lexington Avenue, Midtown, New York City 6 von Vivienne Gucwa auf Flickr



General Electric Building von zio Paolino auf Flickr










Eating in Translation



General Electric von parkluck auf Flickr



General Electric Building von coltermac auf Flickr



General Electric Building von coltermac auf Flickr



General Electric Building subway entrance von coltermac auf Flickr



General Electric Building Detail von CCPDZN auf Flickr



General Electric Building von blindeye01 auf Flickr








dominique james​








*S E A N D U http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4020933193/sizes/o/in/photostream/*










*S E A N D U http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4020933191/sizes/o/in/photostream/*


----------



## tonttula

hunser said:


> The one and only... The General Electric Building aka 570 Lexington Avenue... 195m & 50 floors.
> ...


:drool:
That's right up my alley. To me personally its exactly these art deco high rises that make NYC special.


----------



## hunser

tonttula said:


> :drool:
> That's right up my alley. To me personally its exactly these art deco high rises that make NYC special.


Thing is there are dozens of those gems in New York but they are kind of lost in the canyons of Manhattan. That's what you get when you have a superdense skyline.


----------



## KillerZavatar

The seventh shape said:


> Bayoke Tower 2 in Bangkok is very underrated IMO.


i totally agree, there are tens of asian cities that are dominated by a 300m-350m tower that is just beautyful and defines the city, most of these are quite unrated i think. :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

tonttula said:


> :drool:
> That's right up my alley. To me personally its exactly these art deco high rises that make NYC special.


+1


----------



## Paperyostrich

hunser said:


> Thing is there are dozens of those gems in New York but they are kind of lost in the canyons of Manhattan. That's what you get when you have a superdense skyline.


I quite like the fact they're hidden. That way they become underrated, and that makes them special. I always like finding new skyscrapers.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Speaking of NYC the Citigroup tower (White ****** one) is quite unspoken of.

And Trump World Tower. IMO it is one of the most confident looking skyscrapers in the world.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Both black Trumps are incredible slick.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, why is Trump Tower on some of the 'world's ugliest' lists...??? 
To make it worse, none of these lists can exactly stat _why_ they put in on the list. The only argument that makes sense to me is 'gaudy interior decoration' because the exterior looks gorgeous.
But even so, you have a vast array of Dubai buildings which are far more gaudy, externally and internally. And people ask why those 'ugliest buildings' lists are pathetic?


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ I daresay that one I prefer over the World Tower, though most would disagree. To me, that tower gives East Midtown much more vibrance.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

That last one is lovely.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't even remember the last time someone mentioned Cityplex in Tulsa









Not the prettiest but I think it looks cool and sci-fi. Dystopian.
Actually I like my buildings evil.


Another is Pennzoil Place in Houston, very rarely noticed but very groundbreaking for its time (1976). Some say it was one of the first postmodernist skyscrapers (if you can really call it postmodernist, I prefer 'modern') but it's a beautiful black gem neverhteless. A take on international modernism but with a creative touch.
The atrium is a modern masterpiece :drool:


----------



## alheaine

The seventh shape said:


> Bayoke Tower 2 in Bangkok is very underrated IMO.


^^
for me, Baiyoke 2 is not that bad..kay: it looks more like a japanese supertall than a thai one..:cheers:


----------



## alheaine

tonttula said:


> :drool:
> That's right up my alley. To me personally its exactly these art deco high rises that make NYC special.


^^
kay::yes::cheers:


----------



## alheaine

ThatOneGuy said:


> Fountain Place, Dallas
> 
> Images by Plinko on Skyscraperpage
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=152594


^^
it's a chameleon..:lol::lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## alheaine

Highcliff said:


> nanjing greenland.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://raredelights.com/the-tallest...anjing-greenland-financial-center-450-meters/
> 
> kingkey 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:深圳“京基100”摩天大楼.jpg
> 
> citic plaza
> 
> CITIC Plaza (中信广场), Guangzhou por thewamphyri, no Flickr


^^
chinese building are a bit underrated..kay:

nanjing greenland looks awesome..:yes:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

This is one of the only green buildings I like, and I love it. Taipei 101 is the only other one I can think of that I like a lot.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One Chase Manhattan Plaza

















And 1 Liberty Plaza


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> *Toronto Dominion Centre* built in the late 1960s in Toronto. It's probably the largest collection of Ludwig Mies van der Rohe towers in the world. If you don't appreciate how a 'box' can be beautiful or sexy, you need to see these buildings in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Skybean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of hool over at citynoise.org
> 
> From a distance they are less spectacular, but still elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Pebbz


Probably _the_ heaven of modernism that doesn't seem to be really be appreciated so much :drool: So dark and cool!


----------



## hunser

Often overlooked... 

*American Radiator Building (103m / 23 floors) * *- New York:*









DFChurch



NYC: American Standard Building von wallyg auf Flickr



NYC - American Standard Building von wallyg auf Flickr



American Standard Building (1924), New York von cerfon auf Flickr



American Standard Building von *Checco* auf Flickr










Emilio Guerra


----------



## Kiboko

Denjiro said:


> What about Torre Picasso in Madrid?


Very nice tower. Somehow it has an ancient Greek look, like a minimalistic temple.


----------



## 970467

hunser said:


> The one and only... The General Electric Building aka 570 Lexington Avenue... 195m & 50 floors.



Would someone ask me how a HQ of the freemasons would look like I would say like this.


----------



## Quall

Denjiro said:


> What about Torre Picasso in Madrid?


Wow, this is fucking beautiful.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

A grossly underrated one in my opinion is Conde Nast (4 Times Square). It's a deconstructivist masterpiece, and all the combined elements in the tower as well as shapes near the top make it something to behold:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

American Radiator is gorgeous.

New York Times Tower, saw it in person from the base.


----------



## Balmurfan

*Bank of America tower in Baltimore*


----------



## Mike____

ThatOneGuy said:


> American Radiator is gorgeous.
> 
> New York Times Tower, saw it in person from the base.


+1 love this one!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love that Bank of America tower


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ With the exception of the L.A. one, the BOA skyscrapers in New York, Atlanta, Dallas, Charlotte, and Seattle (AKA Columbia Seafirst) are all gorgeous, yet they are completely different.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This one?
Reminds me of AON Center. It's not the prettiest but it's not ugly.

In LA, I think Two California Plaza is underrated, alongside City National Plaza


----------



## Mike____

I think the Times Square Tower is pretty nice..


----------



## tim1807

The 777 Tower in Los Angeles. I like it's cuves, setbacks details and night lights.


----------



## Quall

Tour de la Bourse, Montreal


Montréal - Quartier international: Tour la Bourse de Montréal by wallyg, on Flickr

And its cousin, AON Center in LA


Aon, Los Angeles, California by scismgenie, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Look at the wind tunnels for the first one, very groundbreaking for its time.


----------



## Torch

For me it's the *Westend Tower* in Frankfurt. Even though it's the third tallest in Germany, it is not that well known. Obviously it's stand in the shadow of the taller Messeturm and Commerzbank Tower. But it also doesn't get as much attention as other tower in the city, like Main Tower or the Deutsche Bank twins.










IMO it is one of the most beautiful towers in the city.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Really NIce. Hadn't even heard of it before. Kind of reminiscent of Capella in Minneapolis


----------



## alheaine

I also love that 777 Tower in LA..:yes: very sexy at night..


----------



## alheaine

same architect for AON and Tour de la Bourse?


----------



## alheaine

Two California Plaza in LA is pretty neat too..looks like LA has many underrated towers..


----------



## anakngpasig

in Manila, i think the Ayala Life-FGU Center is very underrated, in fact, people hardly notice it. 

(the one on the right in this pic):


----------



## Kristian_KG

*First Tower*(or Tour First) in La Defense 231m tall! *Tallest in Paris!*


----------



## kladho1977

hunser said:


> The one and only... The General Electric Building aka 570 Lexington Avenue... 195m & 50 floors.
> 
> it doesn't get much better than this....
> 
> OMG!! It's beautiful!! I didn't even know it existed!! mg:


----------



## Kanto

Quall said:


> Tour de la Bourse, Montreal
> 
> 
> Montréal - Quartier international: Tour la Bourse de Montréal by wallyg, on Flickr
> 
> And its cousin, AON Center in LA
> 
> 
> Aon, Los Angeles, California by scismgenie, on Flickr


These two look incredible :drool:


----------



## Gutovsky

Those American Art Déco buildings are so amazing... But I´d like to add the Woolworth Building:









Picture from cityprofile.com









Picture from newconstructionmanhattan.com

I'm actually amazed it hasn't been quoted in this thread yet. Outside the USA very few people know this building, which is why I mention it as underrated. It is an architectural gem imho, and it was the tallest building in the world from 1913-1930.
By the way, the building turns 100 on April 24th 2013! :cheer:


----------



## Otie

I find disgusting the restauration of Woolworth's top, very Disney icard:


----------



## DZH22

Boston's John Hancock Tower. The original all-glass curtain skyscraper, and still one of the best. Greatest minimalist structure on earth.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ :drool:
Love that one. Looks modern even today.


----------



## isaidso

- American Radiator (New York, United States)
- Ryugyong Hotel (Pyongyang, North Korea)
- TD Centre (Toronto, Canada)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Tornado Tower, Doha


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove

ThatOneGuy said:


> Love that one^^
> 
> IMO the Ryugyong Hotel is by far the most underrated skyscraper in the history of Earth, and most of its hate comes not from its design.



 I agree with you: It is the MOST underrated building of *all time* and there are many reasons but the main reason is it's design. I personally like it , but many people can't help but relate it to :








 :lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love the art-deco brickwork for 60 Hudson Street, NYC



THE BIG APPLE said:


> 60 Hudson Street along with 32 Avenue of the Americas and 111 8th Ave is one of the BIG THREE data centers, and carrier hotels in NYC with the other two being 32 AofA, and 111 8th. It is *371 Feet tall* and has *24 floors*. When it was constructed in 1931 (same year as the other two buildings) it was called the Western Union Building. Since then it has had many names considering its size and how much space it takes up. Alternative names include 150 West Broadway, 79 Thomas St, 2 Worth St. It has *1,800,000 square feet*, which is the second most of the three buildings.


----------



## Mike____

^^ awesome buildings!


----------



## UrbanMyth

hunser said:


> Thing is there are dozens of those gems in New York but they are kind of lost in the canyons of Manhattan. That's what you get when you have a superdense skyline.


Back in the 1980's a series of posters were created of these glorious structures. There are many that are nearly forgotten in the skyscraper boom of the last 30 years. :cheers:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

The Lippo Center in Hong Kong. Was awestruck when I saw this in person.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Agree with you on Lippo Centre HK Just stunning!! Plus it was built in the 1980's and still looks futuristic. Another one that is underated in HK is ICC..........


----------



## hkskyline

red_eagle_1982 said:


> The Lippo Center in Hong Kong. Was awestruck when I saw this in person.


Unfortunately, they are tucked behind the main skyline so are barely visible. They were inspired by climbing koalas, and were designed by an Australian architect.


----------



## pdzug

Columbia Center is the BEST, especially in Simcity 4 haha


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Smurfit Stone Building, Chicago


----------



## CxIxMaN

Menara Chaligrili Petronas Tower 3
Its not the average glass box. Does it have a hint of 4WTC?

The building left of Petronas Twin Towers




































compared to 4WTC


----------



## lowenmeister

I have always thought the Sompo building in Tokyo looked cool.


----------



## Eric Offereins

CxIxMaN said:


> Menara Chaligrili Petronas Tower 3
> Its not the average glass box. Does it have a hint of 4WTC?
> 
> The building left of Petronas Twin Towers
> ..


Standing next to these icons, any building would be overlooked.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beetham Tower, Manchester


----------



## cfredo

*Wheelock Square* in Shanghai (298m)

Probably my favourite tower in Shanghai


Wheelock Square @ Jingan District by Lao An (PhotonMix) on Flickr


halloweenie by matteroffact on Flickr








[/url] Wheelock Square by Lowcola on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## archilover

^^^^wow..nice one and totally underated..love that


----------



## Vrooms

^^+1!!:cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Nice building and almost a supertall. Probably also a reason why it hasn't much attention.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Not a skyscraper, but this structure was far ahead of its time, being built in the 50s. 
It barely gets any attention despite it being an awe-inspiring work of art.
Atomium, Brussels, Belgium


----------



## 970467

^^Within Europe I guess it is popular.

It was was once my task in a math test to calculate the volume of that building.


----------



## Kopacz

Donodöner said:


> ^^Within Europe I guess it is popular.
> 
> It was was once my task in a math test to calculate the volume of that building.


Yeah it is fairly popular, even though many people don't know what it is exactly. A friend of mine thought it's a giant sculpture of some chemical compounds.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Here's more information about the atomium. I think it looks pretty cool. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomium


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Guangzhou Pinnacle








Senlan
Honestly one of my favourite buildings in the world and definitely my favourite completed building in China. It's postmodernism done RIGHT.


23 Marina, Dubai








I think it's underrated.


----------



## tim1807

Aurora Place, Sydney.


----------



## DZH22

The Federal Reserve building in Boston. So many people hate it, but to me it just screams "Boston" and it's our unique, evil evil evil tower!


----------



## tim1807

It indeed stands for Boston, that's why I had the Guess The City correct a few days ago.


----------



## JMGA196

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think it's underrated.


_This_ kind of Dubai buildings is horrible. uke:


----------



## FNNG

JMGA196 said:


> _This_ kind of Dubai buildings is horrible. uke:


i second that. For me, it's kinda ugly...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

I like a lot *Comerica Tower*, in Detroit. Opened in 1993, 189 m, 43 floors:


_by hudkina_
















L.A.F.2. said:


> 20 Exchange Place is a great one in my eyes. Often overlooked because of taller, more famous NYC Art Deco skyscrapers like ESB, Chrysler, GE, 70 Pine, and 40 Wall, but there's something about it that's so amazing. It has really interesting setbacks due to the weird shape of its lot, fantastic ornamentation, perfectly spaced proportions, and it's white. Also, it overshadows my favorite intersection in NYC.


I totally agree! I love this building and people hardly ever mention it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Eric Offereins said:


> so right. It's the I beams that make the facade of this building. People may also be a bit deterred by its brutal appearance.


Funny enough I was actually intrigued by its appearance when I went there a few years ago. I found, it had some sort of 'character' that no other skyscraper seems to have.


----------



## TheYesGuy

The Gas Company tower is the 4th tallest in LA, and one of my favorites, but I never hear it mentioned.


----------



## windowsofthe

Comerica Tower looks nice indeed.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One Woodward Avenue in Detroit (Minoru Yamasaki, 1963)

















































By DetroitDvotion; Flickr










A Modernist masterpiece with Gothic hints, clearly a Yamasaki trait.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I agree. That facade is great. Pic 3 is just brilliant.


----------



## Paperyostrich

I love that building  I just love the facade, and it's the right height as well


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kingkey 100 in Shenzhen looks pretty much perfect, but it does not get much attention :drool:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ That's a great one. Beautiful building, especially the entrance.


----------



## Eric Offereins

The front view is the best IMO. Great reflection of the blue sky. The entrance looks very cool as well. 



ThatOneGuy said:


> Kingkey 100 in Shenzhen looks pretty much perfect, but it does not get much attention :drool:


----------



## Paperyostrich

Talking of China...










Tomorrow Square, Shanghai, looks awesome! I only heard about it pretty recently. I don't think it gets much coverage considering it's apparently the cities 5th tallest building


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^You know, I think this is actually the skyscraper that looks the most like a villain's headquarters, even more than the Ryugyong!










deviantMX (deviantart)









MandarinManMark (deviantart)


----------



## bozenBDJ

The *Conrad Hotel*, Beijing, P.R. China seems to be underrated here 


Conrad Hotel 港丽酒店 by Pawel Paniczko, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

The *Conrad Hotel*, Beijing, P.R. China seems to be underrated here 


Conrad Hotel 港丽酒店 by Pawel Paniczko, on Flickr


----------



## LouDagreat

L.A.F.2. said:


> 20 Exchange Place is a great one in my eyes. Often overlooked because of taller, more famous NYC Art Deco skyscrapers like ESB, Chrysler, GE, 70 Pine, and 40 Wall, but there's something about it that's so amazing. It has really interesting setbacks due to the weird shape of its lot, fantastic ornamentation, perfectly spaced proportions, and it's white. Also, it overshadows my favorite intersection in NYC.



Since we're on about Downtown Manhattan skyscrapers...

How about 1 Wall Street?





























Oh, how I'd love to see more retro-classic designs with setbacks.


----------



## LouDagreat

Here's some other Wall Street masterpieces rarely spoken of



















To think the latter was going to be ripped down.


----------



## Paperyostrich

LouDagreat said:


> Here's some other Wall Street masterpieces rarely spoken of
> 
> To think the latter was going to be ripped down.


How could the commit such a crime? :O

When was that?


----------



## Ivanator

ThatOneGuy said:


> Kingkey 100 in Shenzhen looks pretty much perfect, but it does not get much attention :drool:


I agree; I saw this building as I drove through Shenzhen and it looked fantastic. Doesn't get much recognition though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Not a skyscraper, but I feel this building (3 Columbus Circle, NYC) is far, far too hated and underrated simply because it was reclad. The old building, in my opinion, looked horrible and dilatpidated, 
but after the reclad it looks modern and fresh. The horizontal lines ad a certain industrial character to it and the CNN sign on top adds a bit of a landmark.

Old worn brick that lost its vibrancy ages ago...








http://didyoujustseewhatisaw.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html

...reclad with new, fresh glass


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ i can't see the old, but the new looks really good. I've never seen it before, believe it out not. I'll be in Columbus Circle in five days though! : colgate:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

LouDagreat said:


> Since we're on about Downtown Manhattan skyscrapers...
> 
> How about 1 Wall Street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how I'd love to see more retro-classic designs with setbacks.


That one is awesome too. I actually find its cloying gold lobby attractive. I'll get to see both buildings in six days and will probably visit both of their lobbies too.


----------



## LouDagreat

L.A.F.2. said:


> That one is awesome too. I actually find its cloying gold lobby attractive. I'll get to see both buildings in six days and will probably visit both of their lobbies too.


Nice! I used to walk up broadway from the SI Ferry to the 23rd Street every day.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

For some strange reason I'll never comprehend, quite a few Londoners on this website think that The Place (smaller building near the Shard) is ugly. :crazy: 
It's a fantastic building that complements the Shard nicely.

(Okay, no more lowrises from me )


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I agree, but size matters here. Smaller buildings are being overlooked at the forum as well.


----------



## Morrov555

ThatOneGuy said:


> Not a skyscraper, but I feel this building (3 Columbus Circle, NYC) is far, far too hated and underrated simply because it was reclad. The old building, in my opinion, looked horrible and dilatpidated,
> but after the reclad it looks modern and fresh. The horizontal lines ad a certain industrial character to it and the CNN sign on top adds a bit of a landmark.
> 
> Old worn brick that lost its vibrancy ages ago...
> 
> http://didyoujustseewhatisaw.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html
> 
> ...reclad with new, fresh glass


That new design of building is awesome.


----------



## Highcliff

hussu123 said:


> mumbai world trade centre


are these buildings brutalism style?..very nice...:drool::drool:


----------



## NathanielW

1201 Third Avenue (Washington Mutual Tower), 1988
Seattle


Seattle's Commercial Real Estate by Canadian Pacific, on Flickr


1201 Third Avenue Tower & Benaroya Hall by Tom A Hosler, on Flickr


Fancy Glass by El Justy, on Flickr

Not known well outside the area; one of the better 1980s buildings.


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
I believe washington mutual tower has some weird detais...

two union square is nicer...








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Union_Square

this one is underrated...:drool::cheers:


PRIMEVAL said:


> More photos from last raid:
> 
> *Bucharest Tower Center*
> 
> 
> Bucharest Tower Center by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Highcliff

a bit underrated...
chongqing united international


zwamborn said:


> 2013-07-24 by 摩天重庆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-04-21 by 摩天重庆


----------



## Highcliff

this one in guangzhou...a bit underrated....


big-dog said:


> T/O on 6/13, it's opening a bid for official name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from sina news


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ It's not complete yet.


----------



## Knitemplar

^^ The Donut Trump Tower!!


----------



## Sarcasticity

I'm not sure if underrated or just totally underwhelming/hideous buildings not worthy of praise.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Highcliff said:


> a bit underrated...
> chongqing united international


To which extent is this bland building underrated?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Trump Tower, Chicago


Marcanadian said:


> Chicago by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## vraem

*The trump ocean club - panama city*

is a very underrated skyscrapers in Latin America, Latinos consider it cheap which is not true


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
I think it would be much more beautiful with a cover on the hole....


----------



## L.A.F.2.

ThatOneGuy said:


> Trump Tower, Chicago


Absolutely, Chicago's skyline needed this more than anything. (Any skyline would, for that matter).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I also like how it looks in the area itself. Next to to a river, with brilliant light blue glass contrasting the jet-black glass of the Miesan classic next door, and the surrounding stone towers.


----------



## Highcliff

this one in tokyo....:drool::drool::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


Skopje/Скопје;104931519 said:


> Tokyo, Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] tokyo by se1bloke, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## L.A.F.2.

ThatOneGuy said:


> I also like how it looks in the area itself. Next to to a river, with brilliant light blue glass contrasting the jet-black glass of the Miesan classic next door, and the surrounding stone towers.


Exactly. It's a very refreshing building.

Could you see its silhouette from your camp?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I saw the skyline from the airport terminal and could clearly make out the four tallest ones.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Nice! How'd it compare to pictures?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It was cloudy so I couldn't make out many details. Clouds were covering the top part of the Sears Tower :lol:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Aren't they always? :lol:


----------



## Joshua Dodd

Bank of America Building in Dallas, Tx.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

That's one of my favorites. Great lines and angles along with the cladding.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The green lighting makes it look like a villain's headquarters :lol:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

It doesn't match the rest of the skyline at all though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seoul's KLI 63 in all its glory.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ More gold-scrapers!


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Seoul 63 vs. Solow: Which one comes out on top?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very underrated building: Co-Operation Investment House and Wyndham Hotel in Manama. Still under construction, but it's strange how such a beautiful building is not more mentioned.



















Thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556395


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I have _never_ seen that before. Incredible! Thanks for posting, Eric.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Puerta de Europa towers, Madrid, Spain .



Puerta de Europa, Madrid. by aeropagitica, on Flickr


Puerta de Europa by CarloComparozzi, on Flickr


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ i just love those :colgate:


----------



## hammondi

I think the Ayala Life-FGU Center is very underrated, in fact, people hardly notice it.


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ I love the shape of it


----------



## Judgejudy123

[/url]Elihu M Harris State Office Building - 1501–1533 Clay Street, Oakland by -Anomalous_A-[/IMG]

This is the Elihu M Harris state office building- Oakland, california


----------



## hammondi

I'm also an original 7 WTC and One Liberty Plaza fan, One Liberty looks like it could kick some asses and take names, big time.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

We've the Zenith Towers, in Busan, South Korea, 301 mt.









Princess Tower, in Dubai, , UAE, 414 mt. {sorry no image}









Hanging Village of Huaxi, in Wuxi, China, 328 mt.









Nina Towers, in Hong Kong, Hong Kong, 319 mt.









Ocean Heights, in Dubai, UAE, 310 mt.









Northeast Asia Trade Tower, in Incheon, South Korea, 305 mt.









Leatop Plaza, in Guangzhou, China, 302 mt.









Haeundae I'Park Marina, in Busan, South Korea, 293 mt.









Trump Ocean Club International Hotel and Tower, in Panama City, Panama, 284 mt.









Mok-dong Hyperion Towers, in Seoul, South Korea, 256 mt.









Dongtan Posco Metapolis, Hwaseong City, South Korea, 249 mt.









WBC The Palace, in Busan, South Korea, 265 mt.









Jungdong Gumho Richensia Towers, in Bucheon, South Korea, 238 mt.









Greenland Plaza, in Zhengzhou, China, 280 mt.









Etihad Towers, Abu Dhabi, UAE, 305 mt.









Tianjin WFC, Tianjin, China, 337 mt.









Comcast Center, Philadelphia, USA, 297 mt.









Excellence Century Plaza Towers, Shenzhen, China, 281 mt.









I don't know if you know these skyscrapers, but lots of people don't know they!


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Kiboko said:


> ^^I can understand why lots of people like it. It is a kind of craftmanship which can be found in the facade of Woolworth. But it is also a matter of taste. I just don't like gothic architecture, that goes up for old European churches but also for old American skyscrapers. There are too many objects in these facades without a clear structural purpose, it is just clutter. So i prefer more serene types of architecture.


I hate this building too .-. I don't like it.


----------



## Sarcasticity

ThatOneGuy said:


> Very underrated building: Co-Operation Investment House and Wyndham Hotel in Manama. Still under construction, but it's strange how such a beautiful building is not more mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556395


Maybe because people are sick of the twisting tower trend?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ In my opinion, I'd say that one is probably the best of the twisters, so I'm surprised it's not getting more praise.

-----

Nice pictures of Tour First
























Photos By: hanneorla on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanneorla/6899279195/


----------



## Highcliff

a bit underrated....this one in shenyang .....:rock::rock::rock:


sakai said:


>


----------



## LadyAmanita

hammondi said:


> I'm also an original 7 WTC and One Liberty Plaza fan, One Liberty looks like it could kick some asses and take names, big time.


Me too! And I second the "kick ass and take names" assessment!


----------



## bozenBDJ

Highcliff said:


> a bit underrated....this one in shenyang .....:rock::rock::rock:


Chinese architects sure love their coins so much ! :yes::yes:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ The view from the side makes it look like a stack of them.


----------



## hunser

*Four World Trade Center*
New York, New York


A Dark Night Rises by mrperry, on Flickr

 k2mak 











 Carlos Tanseco 











maskirovka77











Scott Kellum











Michael Morrongiello


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
hehe...impossible to be underrated...it is very visible in the skyline....


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think 4WTC is not underrated because it seems to be very well loved. Many people, I've noticed, like it more than 1WTC and some think it has the best cladding in the world.


----------



## hunser

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think 4WTC is not underrated because it seems to be very well loved. Many people, I've noticed, like it more than 1WTC and some think it has the best cladding in the world.


I would say it's underrated in the sense of not getting much attention, well at least not compared to the other WTC towers. Maybe if it would be a supertall more people around the globe (not talking about New Yorkers) would start noticing it. 

And yes, imo 4WTC has one of the best claddings in the world. The tower as a whole is pure class.


----------



## bozenBDJ

A similar underrated skyscraper (still T/O)

1717 Broadway | Tallest all-hotel building in the Western Hemisphere
New York City, NY, U.S.A.










http://newyorkyimby.com/2013/08/construction-update-1717-broadway-2.html/1










http://newyorkyimby.com/2013/03/construction-update-1715-broadway.html


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I think 4WTC gets the respect it deserves among skyscraper fanatics, no more, no less, but it's totally underrated to the general public. I think differentiating between the two is important.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

LadyAmanita said:


> Me too! And I second the "kick ass and take names" assessment!


I think that might be a spambot that copied one of your comments :lol:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Not to mention the linked signature for a user with only 5 posts. :shifty:


----------



## Highcliff

this one in hangzhou...I don't know the name...:master::master::master::cheers::cheers2:


z0rg said:


> By wanglhero.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

You know it is underrated when you do not know its name.


----------



## Highcliff

this one in london is also a bit underrated...:drool::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


Frankus Maximus said:


> *Still working away:*


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ The battering-ram-'scraper !


----------



## Highcliff

look at this amazing building in monte carlo, monaco....a bit underrated...


christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelle_bond/204508462/


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Nah, quite boring.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Highcliff, why did you like his post? :lol:

I like it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Reminds me of the converted Gasometers in Vienna


----------



## CarltonHill

*ZUELLIG BUILDING | 155m | Philippines*

















^^ photo creds to christian bederico


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ I agree , looks cool and underrated  .


----------



## CarltonHill

^^ it actually looks like a render at daytime photos.


----------



## CarltonHill

*NET LIMA | 28F | Philippines*

















^^ a taller version of this tower (48F) is already underway.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice diagonal emphasis.


----------



## windowsofthe

Posted in another thread


NanoMini said:


> And a modern castle, *Pittsburgh Plate Glass building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bc.edu/bc_org/avp/cas/fnart/fa267/pj/ppg01.jpg


They look great.


----------



## CarltonHill

*W FIFTH AVENUE | 30F | Philippines*


----------



## bozenBDJ

CarltonHill said:


> *W FIFTH AVENUE | 30F | Philippines*


Reminds me of the Eighty8 Office tower in Jakarta + the (now being removed :banana clad pattern of the The Plaza Balikpapan in Balikpapan .


----------



## Kira_

I know it can be a shock 
Gazprom Headquarters, Moscow


----------



## FNNG

Kira_ said:


> I know it can be a shock
> Gazprom Headquarters, Moscow


it certainly didn't shock me @[email protected] no offence, but it looks normal...


----------



## L.A.F.2.

No, just no. Reminds me of that God-awful one in Times Square.


----------



## CarltonHill

*Rufino Pacific | 200m | 1996 | Philippines*



















*Ayala Tower One | 160m | 1996 | Philippines*


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ That Ayala Tower One looks quite cool   .


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower l TOKYO l 203m l 50fl *



Tokyo - Nishi-Shinjuku: Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower by wallyg, on Flickr


Tokyo - Nishi-Shinjuku: Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower by wallyg, on Flickr


Tokyo - Nishi-Shinjuku: Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower by wallyg, on Flickr


Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower by ishatter, on Flickr


Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower by Trevor H, on Flickr


----------



## Kira_

Blah


----------



## Morrov555

windowsofthe said:


> Posted in another thread
> 
> They look great.


That castle is impressive.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Another photo of TD Center, Toronto











desertpunk said:


> *TD Centre Toronto - Ludwig Mies van der Rohe*
> 
> 
> Mies being Mies by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> More Mies by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98

bit underrated...

Menara Putrajaya Holdings,Putrajaya,Malaysia


----------



## Morrov555

*[Gdańsk - Wrzeszcz] Centrum Biurowe Neptun - Hines [85m]*



Morrov555 said:


> Neptun in Gdańsk.
> Photos by ken.dzior


If you're not from Gdańsk, you won't know about it :]


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice. Looks high quality.


----------



## Mornnb

Aurora Place, Sydney. Designed by Renzo Piano.


Aurora Place by mornnb, on Flickr


IMG_0252 by mornnb, on Flickr


IMG_1856 by mornnb, on Flickr


_MG_1974 by mornnb, on Flickr


IMG_5030 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

JHT Boston: from the skinny side



2-dimensional illusion


----------



## Andre_idol

Aurora Place is beautiful!


----------



## Hauler

Mirae Asset Tower by ichmeldemich, on Flickr


Pudong, Step-by-Step by <DXR>, on Flickr


AURORA by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


Shanghai Bird's Eye View by stefo, on Flickr

Has anyone mentioned this beauty yet? Whenever I see pictures of Shanghai's skyline, my eyes are immediately drawn towards it. It's my favorite building in Shanghai. I'm especially fond of the roof.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Yes :check: that sksycraper is underrated by the nearby 3 supertalls


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Broadgate Tower, London


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Met, Bangkok


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This little-known masterpiece is probably my new favourite building in the entire South Korea. (GT Tower, Seoul)









































Such a refreshing looking building. Dark cladding and perfect waves...


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ That GT Tower looks very cool + sexy   .


----------



## SASH

Delftse Poort - Rotterdam (Completed 1991)

1

2013-01-23 Rotterdam - Delftse Poort & Rotterdam Centraal by Topaas, on Flickr

2

Delftse Poort, Rotterdam by PvRFotografie, on Flickr

3

Rotterdam sunset by Willem van Bergen, on Flickr

4

from my window ii by xiffy, on Flickr

5

Delftse Poort by arjaano, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Is the 'se Poort the one with the _Nederlands Railways _logo?  If so, then i agree kay:  .


----------



## Benonie

It's not the logo of Netherlands Railway, by the way, but of Nationale Nederlanden, a financial compagny.

And yes, maybe this beauty is underrated in the world, but not by me. It's my all time favourite. I fell in love by first sight, decades ago.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

A lot of underrated skyscrapers are in South Korea like:

1. Tower Palace 3 Tower G, Seoul, 264 m









2. Asan SK Pentaport, Cheonan, 250 m









3. The First World Tower, Incheon, 235 m









4. Taehwa River Iaan Exordium Towers, Ulsan, 201 m









5. Daewoo Haeundae Aratrium, Busan, 198 m {sorry no pics}









6. Cheongna Exllu Towers, Incheon, 190 m {sorry no pics}









7. Songdo Posco E&C Tower, Incheon, 185 m









8. Songdo Posco Central Park Towers, Incheon, 170 m


----------



## inno4321

ThatOneGuy said:


> This little-known masterpiece is probably my new favourite building in the entire South Korea. (GT Tower, Seoul)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a refreshing looking building. Dark cladding and perfect waves...


^^
SAME TWIN WAVE TOWER IS GOING TO BUILT IN BESIDE


----------



## Morrov555

lol Northeast Asia Trade Tower in Incheon looks like 1WTC without antenna.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Morrov555 said:


> lol Northeast Asia Trade Tower in Incheon looks like 1WTC without antenna.



Really, 1WTC looks like Northest Asia Trade Tower in Incheon.
Northeast Asia Trade Tower --> 2011
1WTC --> still under construction.

So, don't say shit!!


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Paperyostrich said:


> I can't believe people say this building is ugly! Only because it replaced the singer building.
> 
> IMO it's gorgeous!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the singer building was a masterpiece, but just wasn't practical as anything.
> 
> 1 liberty plaza is a good building


Yeah, Singer was way too thin to be practical. But hell, it sure was a beauty:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Renaissance Center* (Detroit, 1977, 222 m, 70 fl)









The complex is absolutely fantastic but hardly ever gets mentioned.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Quall said:


> much black, so steel
> 
> wow


Haha, I was wondering if anyone would catch that :lol:


----------



## Highcliff

CarltonHill said:


> *NET LIMA | 28F | Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ a taller version of this tower (48F) is already underway.


reminds me a bit leatop plaza








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leatop_Plaza


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Also underrated  .


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I've never really found Leatop that attractive. Pinnacle and Pearl River on the other hand...









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6038/6302837025_fa53b0e89f_b.jpg


----------



## la_parca

Torre Madero,Buenos Aires








http://198.63.35.167/web/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/fachada-torre-madero.jpg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8a/Torre_Madero.JPG/240px-Torre_Madero.JPG


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the glass^^


----------



## la_parca

Torre Madero Office, Buenos Aires, Argentina








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3700/9082741061_6f44bb87dc_b.jpg








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3771/10354770484_dcb6bcb77d_b.jpg


----------



## Highcliff

huamin imperial tower shanghai....good example of postmodernism....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652572&page=8


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Promenade II, ATL:









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8489/8257310320_1eb939fa2b_b.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy

360, Sao Paulo


----------



## ThatOneGuy

edit


----------



## ThatOneGuy

MAS Museum, Antwerp


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Riparian Plaza, Brisbane:


----------



## smb95

Red Road Flats, Glasgow

























They were built from 1964-1969. At the time of construction they were the tallest flats in Europe. They were unusual in construction for being steel-framed, most of Britain's towerblocks were built with concrete. In 2005 the GHA announced their intention to demolish the flats. Two of them have already been demolished. The first one, 153-213 Petershill Drive was demolished on June 10th 2012. The second one, 21 Birnie Court was demolished on May 5th 2013. The remaining six are to be demolished by 2017.

This is them now
April 2013

Petershill Drive and Court by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr

Last month

Red Road by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those were some of Scotland's nicer tower blocks, shame they are all being demolished.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ They could have just refurbished them and given the entire district a makeover!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Coeur de Justice, Luxembourg


----------



## Denjiro

IMO *LIM Tower* (Saigon) is pretty underrated.


haikiller11 said:


>


----------



## ZZ-II

Denjiro said:


> *Kingdom Centre, Riyadh.*


the tower is quite famous i would say. I wouldn't call it Underrated, but that's just my personal feeling .

btw...that shot is stunning kay:


----------



## Black Watch

The Gallowgate Twins, Glasgow


----------



## crusaderpat

*Lincoln America Tower* 
Mephis Tennessee
It reminds me of a smaller Woolworth Building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Glasgow twins are the best tower blocks I've seen in Glasgow. In fact I would say they are iconic for the city, though I wish they would power-wash the facade for once.



crusaderpat said:


> *Lincoln America Tower*
> Mephis Tennessee
> It reminds me of a smaller Woolworth Building.


I thought that too.


----------



## Black Watch

ThatOneGuy said:


> The Glasgow twins are the best tower blocks I've seen in Glasgow. In fact I would say they are iconic for the city, though I wish they would power-wash the facade for once.


This is what they would look like if they were power-washed:








Sadly, it isn't going to happen. They are headed down the same road that Red Road is currently on: demolition.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, they look way better. Sad they are being demolished. hno:


----------



## Black Watch

Speaking of Red Road:


----------



## Zack Fair

*Absolute World
*Mississauga, Ontario


Absolute World Marilyn Monroe and Joe DiMaggio by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


Marilyn Monroe Condos - Mississauga by digitalattempt, on Flickr


Torres Absolute World by Andrea VJ, on Flickr


----------



## FNNG

Zack Fair said:


> Absolute World
> Mississauga, Ontario
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/11421791883/
> Absolute World Marilyn Monroe and Joe DiMaggio by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cshaw07/10750199664/
> Marilyn Monroe Condos - Mississauga by digitalattempt, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreavj/10934111113/
> Torres Absolute World by Andrea VJ, on Flickr


I don't think it's underrated. Many ppl know te existence of this building. Quite famous.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Legacy at Millenium Park, Chicago








































Reminds me of the John Hancock Tower


----------



## World 2 World

*WOLO Hotel, Kuala Lumpur*









source: hotels.com


----------



## wespje1990

Black Watch said:


> The Gallowgate Twins, Glasgow


----------



## Paperyostrich

What? They're absolutely beautiful buildings.

You don't see many like that any more. Those things could probably withstand a nuclear blast :lol:

I love Brutalist Architecture


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Exactly

The people who grew up in the mid-century (40s-late 70s) need to understand that the buildings that were new in their time are becoming more and more historic and worthy of preservation.


----------



## Paperyostrich

It's the thing with Brutalism. When done wrong, it's a disaster... But do it right, and it's a masterpeice


----------



## smb95

I've put it on the Best Brutalist buildings thread.


----------



## todosconlaroja

EDIT


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

20 Exchange Place










I've always liked it.


----------



## tim1807

Eighth Avenue Place. Calgary, Canada.


----------



## tim1807

3344 Peachtree. Atlanta, US.


----------



## Highcliff

pure awesomeness....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

indosky said:


> Palazzo Lombardia Milan


An often overlooked skyscraper in Milan


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Innovation Tower, Hong Kong


randolphan said:


> Project completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.dezeen.com/2013/07/15/in...ytechnic-university-by-zaha-hadid-architects/


----------



## Morrov555

Nice and unique, I like it.


----------



## ddcraper

Theres a place for this one in here?

*Corporativo 2010, Santo Domingo.
*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Altino Arantes Building, São Paulo*









Edifícios Martinelli & Altino Arantes, São Paulo by twiga_swala, on Flickr


IMG_4039 by LeoAzevedo, on Flickr


Avenida Sao Joao _Panorama1 copy by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## tim1807

Tour Granite, Paris.


----------



## tim1807

And next to it Tours Société Générale. Already as old as me (19 this year).


----------



## hunser

*International Gem Tower*, New York. 460ft/140m, completed in 2103.

BrooklynFlyGuy



















NYguy @SSP:


----------



## Ivanator

^^ Are you a time traveller?! :lol:


----------



## #99

Some of my own photos of the Gem Tower.


----------



## IThomas

*Lombardy Region Tower, Milano*


Palazzo Lombardia di DaF1967, su Flickr




















embraced by concrete abstraction di neimon2 (too busy, sorry for my temporary silence), su Flickr


Piazza città di Lombardia di Matteo Tidili Meteorologist, su Flickr


Palazzo Lombardia di archfoto.pl, su Flickr








[/url]
Palazzo Lombardia di archfoto.pl, su Flickr[/IMG]


2012-09-16 - MILANO - Palazzo Lombardia di * DREAMJAY *, su Flickr​


----------



## Morrov555

I love it!


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
thank you for all of you...
this one in guangzhou...


big-dog said:


> "Block" building in Guangzhou Haizhu District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --people.com.cn


----------



## IThomas

*Torre Diamante, MILANO*
140 m, 30 floors


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
awesome

I think this building in tehran very cool....








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718


----------



## Paperyostrich

This building is amazing!

Ugh, Highcliff I'd like that post if I could


----------



## Avangard-55

*Vysotskiy* in Yekaterinburg

I like this skyscraper. It is pretty simple, but looks elegant and nice.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, in fact I'd say it's one of the nicest in Europe, at least until Iset tower is finished.


----------



## Avangard-55

I'm not sure, if Iset will be better. We will see when they finish it.


----------

